# What to do with all of that cantaloupe



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Since our rains, the cantaloupe is ripening faster than the two of us can eat it. SO I decided to see if the goats could help us out. You see who is eating all of the cantaloupe that I "tried" to feed to the goats.








This is Pinkie, the rehomed Anatolian Shepherd that I got from Ray Adams.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, she's adorable!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Mmmm fiber... :lol cute dog!


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

I try and freeze some every year to put in smothies! very very yummy, and I don't even like cantaloupe .


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I am glad to know the frozen cantaloupe is good since I have frozen a bunch of it already. Was afraid to keep freezing it if it was going to turn out bad. My directions said to eat while still frozen so that would make sense to make smoothies.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Dogs LOVE melons! I had a GP who would go pick the cantaloupe right off the vine...really made me :mad. So we finally fenced off the garden Our current dog, Meira, has been trained NOT to get in Mom's yard, :twisted, so I can keep the gate open for Linds so she can care for her raised beds.
If I were to allow her in there, I would have no garden, she loves all veges and fruit. SO when I am done in there for the day I give her a treat from the garden for being a good girl 
Tam


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

This is my first melon eating dog but found out today that she also loves watermelons. At least the red ones. Next I will check her out with the yellow when they get ripe. 
But she is going to have to share with her goats. She can't eat all of our surplus.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

have you ever dehydrated cantalope? Its like candy! i love dehydrating fruit, it intensifies the flavor.


----------

